

321 Vim colorschemes - mapleoin
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/VimColorSchemeTest/index-c.html

======
zzzmarcus
Is there a way to automatically convert color schemes from Emacs <-> Vim <->
TextMate <-> etc.? If not, there should be. It seems like it wouldn't be
terribly hard to make and could really be useful.

~~~
nailer
True. In the meantime, everyone loves VibrantInk, and there's ports of it to
all of the above and more.

------
tjweir
While this is an old link, it's still very handy.

Two others in terms of Vim colorschemes are, the Scheme Editor:
<http://yukihiro.nakadaira.googlepages.com/vim-color.html>

And CSApprox, which allows gvim colorschemes to work in terminals:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2390>

------
sctb
For Emacs:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/GNUEmacsColorThemeTest/index...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/GNUEmacsColorThemeTest/index-
el.html)

~~~
spydez
And if you like a dark theme, but none of those do it for you, there's always
Zenburn: <http://www.brockman.se/software/zenburn/>

------
omnipath
I've discovered in vim, that colorschemes in itself doesn't help me with
programming. I need to have every type of keyword, parameter's highlighted to
a different color. Basically, I need things highly customized, which is why I
really love Eclipse.

------
adnam
I made one called Chocolate, based on the W3C core style of the same name.

[http://adnam.motd.org/VIM-Chocolate-
Colorscheme-2008-06-04-1...](http://adnam.motd.org/VIM-Chocolate-
Colorscheme-2008-06-04-16-30.html)

------
llimllib
I _need_ the breeze theme when I program. Screen:
<http://billmill.org/static/images/desktop.png>

------
snitko
Old link, really ) Keep in mind that not all themes there work on the latest
version of Vim. I had to hack some of them before installing to get rid of
unsupported stuff.

------
mapleoin
here's what i did: I spent half an hour downloading and playing around with
about 20 themes only to return to the theme I was using before I started...
But I guess now I appreciate it more

Does anyone know any theme that uses the colors from gnome-terminal's Tango
colorscheme? (I already found the tango colorscheme for vim - it isn't the
same)

------
urlwolf
one thing that all colorschemes have in common: they don't highlight {[(,.
etc. I like those highlighted. Is it possible in vim? I have authored a
colorscheme but it was so basic that I cannot claim to know whether there's
something in the way vim does highlighting that prevents coloring those
characters. I would say nothing, but who knowns...

------
napum
Does anyone have a colorscheme that only highlights comments?

